# for ladies whos cervix confuses them!



## lilysmum2

During ovulation the cervix is SHOW (soft, high,open and wet). Around the time of menstration the cervix is low and hard. I've heard OB/GYNs making this analogy when referring to a pregnant vs. non-pregnant cervix: A non-pregnant cervix feels like a hard, unripe piece of fruit, while a pregnant cervix is more like an almost over-ripe plum. It becomes very tender and engorged with blood, especially early on in pregnancy.In the early stages of pregnancy you may notice that your cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from Women's way to Women's way. You may see the change in your cervix shortly before your period is due or you may not feel this for several weeks.As the pregnancy progresses you will have an increase in Vaginal discharge, but the cervical mucous is fairly minimal during pregnancy.

Some women may notice a change in their cervix in very early pregnancy but cervical position is not a good sign of pregnancy. That is because the cervix changes not only from woman to woman but from day to day and could even be different in the same woman at different times of the day.

I would recommend to check your cervix right after your period ends and check it every day, at the same time, in the same postion. That way you know how your cervix is suppose to feel at what point during your cycle and if it doesn't feel that it's suppose to you could use that to help you determine pregnancy. For a woman that doesn't check her cervix regularly I would say it's next to impossible to determine if she's pregnant or not by checking it.

just copied that off somewhere.

BAsically when your ovulating its,,,soft,high,open and wet...
When AF due: low, hard and not open.
When preg: medium height,soft,wet,closed! 

BUT that varies with different ladies! Mine is soft,wet,open and medium height...I figure im 10dpo!:thumbup:


----------



## mummyto3

good luck with yr bfp hunni xx


----------



## smiling

Very helpful thanks. x


----------



## lexus15

Never felt for cp before but I think i'll give it a try when this af finishes..thanks for the info.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hi,

Please dont laugh when I say this - but I cant find mine:dohh:.

Also I dont know what im feeling for ( defeats the purpose of above).

Thats with one foot on top of the toilet - is it because my cervix is high and I cant find it or is my fingers too short !!:rofl:


Help !


----------



## lilysmum2

I have had times when mine has hidden!!


----------



## mommytoTandE

mine dropped from yesterday to this morning... still would say medium height.. can't tell if open or not. damp and as soft as lips (as opposed to the nose tip). Too a hpt this morning and was - (with a small dot where the line should be???? e.p.t. brand and should be a + sign , have a - with a dot where the vertical line should be, but I am also 10dpo CM is clear with white chunks (sorry tmi)... 

Hope in a few days we get the +++++!!!


----------



## lilysmum2

mommytoTandE said:


> mine dropped from yesterday to this morning... still would say medium height.. can't tell if open or not. damp and as soft as lips (as opposed to the nose tip). Too a hpt this morning and was - (with a small dot where the line should be???? e.p.t. brand and should be a + sign , have a - with a dot where the vertical line should be, but I am also 10dpo CM is clear with white chunks (sorry tmi)...
> 
> Hope in a few days we get the +++++!!!

my cm is the same hun:flower:


----------



## smiling

I didnt have a clue what I was feeling for when I started checking mine, but I did it every couple of days for a month, now after a month I can tell whats high, medium and low. But dont have a clue whats open or closed. x


----------



## Blah11

:) Informative I'm sure it'll help other people. However, I'm sure you mean CLOSED and not open under the pregnancy bit at the bottom?

I can tell when mine is closed or open... when its open if i push my finger on it a bit the soft bit of my finger 'sinks' into it if that makes any sense LOL


----------



## lilysmum2

Did I put open?? whoops! sorry!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Found It x

First of all I couldnt find it with one leg up :( then found something on the internet that says if you squat you may find it...

I found it hidden off somewhere to the left if that makes sense ( I hope that it is my cervix) but it was hard! so was it high then and if its hard is that a bad sign im 8 - 10 dpo


----------



## roseydove85

I have tried reading so many Articles Cause Mine is Medium Height Firm and closed Thank you first post i seen about Medium I ovulated Aug 8 Hoping to be Pregnant have to wait til Next week when Period is due I also seen that not all women experience the Implantation Bleeding either


----------



## KKmother65

roseydove85 said:


> I have tried reading so many Articles Cause Mine is Medium Height Firm and closed Thank you first post i seen about Medium I ovulated Aug 8 Hoping to be Pregnant have to wait til Next week when Period is due I also seen that not all women experience the Implantation Bleeding either

Any update


----------

